# It finally happened........"centerfold"



## Razor Blade (Jan 27, 2014)

About 2 years ago I was approached about an article on my knives. I was expecting a " get to know solid rock knives " advertisement. Tactical Knives 2014 May issue did right by me with a 3 + page article on my knives. 
     A big THANK YOU to Terrell Hoffman , writer , and Tactical Knives, I am very grateful for the wonderful article. 

Scott Davidson


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 27, 2014)

Good work Scott.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## marknga (Jan 27, 2014)

That is awesome! Hard work and dedication to deliver a great piece deserve to be acknowledged


----------



## bbs383ci (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome job on a great milestone in your work. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allen456 (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats buddy and you without a doubt deserve it!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats, Well deserved


----------



## ncrobb (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice and congratulations..... as the J. Geils Band plays in the background.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2014)

congrats to you my friend ....


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 28, 2014)

Geez......was that the only picture they had?
Seen that one in the PO.
Congrats Brother!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations!  Now I can tell people I know a famous person... 

I'll have to check that out next time I see you.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Go Scott! Great job....always cool when you get profiled in a magazine....proud for you.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 28, 2014)

Good job, congratulations!

John I.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 28, 2014)

congrats my friend you are well deserving of such an article


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 28, 2014)

Got out in the snow this morning and had to go see if Ingles had the mag.  Got my collectors edition with the story about your knives. Have your pen ready for autographs at Track Rock. Dave


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great!!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations Mr. Scott, proud for you!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you folks for the kind comments. Much appreciated !!

Scott


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 28, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Geez......was that the only picture they had?
> Seen that one in the PO.
> Congrats Brother!





I thought he looked familiar


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Scott
     That's something to really be proud of !


----------



## .25-06 (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations my friend you deserve it for your hard work


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Stacey, Raley.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2014)

fishbum2000 said:


> I thought he looked familiar



I tried to ignore it, being it was Carl, but since it got brought up again..... It was cheaper to use that one than to have another one made.


----------



## FIREFOX (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats sir


----------



## Flhtglen (Jan 29, 2014)

Way to go Scott!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats Scott!  Hitting the big time!  I was hoping this was the other mag when I saw the thread title, but I guess it is still too early for that one.  This is great!


----------



## one hogman (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats Scott, You deserve it.


----------



## carver (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not surprised, not surprised at all, well deserved Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen.....


----------



## lcopeland22 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Congrats.*

That is really cool right there.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 30, 2014)

Always knew you would hit it big   Congratulations Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you folks.

Travis , I don't know about hitting it big......


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Now everybody else will know what we already did "That you make awesome knives and are a great guy."  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Eric...


----------



## bg7m (Jan 31, 2014)

I was in Ingles a couple days ago, looking through that magizine and seen the photos, they look great and great write-up.
Good for you Scott!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Buddy, RT.


----------



## RNC (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats .....that's awesome !!!


----------



## wareagle (Feb 3, 2014)

Good things come to good people Scott. You should not be surprised! 
You earned it sir.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you folks...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you Mandy.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations, that is awesome.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you sir. 

Scott


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats Scott!

Does this mean you are going to start charging more for your knives?


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Way to go Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 6, 2014)

HandgunHTR said:


> Congrats Scott!
> 
> Does this mean you are going to start charging more for your knives?



No sir , same ole price. I don't do this for a living , just a hobby.     Its all just fun to me.


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 13, 2014)

I know I'm late on this one, but congratulations Scott. Great accomplishment.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 14, 2014)

congratulations!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you sir.


----------

